# insulation options for 2x3 walls?



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if its just straight walls can you fur the wall out 1-1/2 inches and then insulate? that would give you 4 inches


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

That's a little further than I want to go. I'm actually only redoing my woodstove alcove, but I'm getting carried away already.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

you might check into the spray foam. i know it has a higher R value per inch than fiberglass.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

can you get along w/ adding 1x2's to the 2x3's and calling it good nuff? i would bet that Roxul compressed a tad is still better than fg batts. i'd also check on that vapor barrier. i really doubt that kentucky needs one; air seal real well, though. usually, vb's are reserved for zones 7 and 8; COLD places. read on buildingscience.com about them.


----------

